# Manual vs. Auto shifting



## GTOTerp (Dec 13, 2005)

I've heard good things about the auto in the goat but it does drink more gas, yes?
I've always thought sticks were more fun but as a prospective buyer, I want to keep my options so I am not ruling out an auto ...
Any maintenance, TSB or other nuances and issues that I should know about with regards to the GTO's 2 transmission types? Thanks in advance ...


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Go stick.

Some say the auto is quicker, but I say those same people just don't know how to shift a stick. There's something very natural and at "one-ness" with your vehicle about cotrolling every shift point up to 6,500 rpm if you so desire.

But that's just my 2 sense...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

well i have an auto. and when i want to race or get on it i shift from 2nd to 3rd and 3rd to drive when it get to 6000 rpm:willy: some time i bouce of the rev lim arty: we do drink more gas. and if you start in 2nd, it takes a loooooooooonnnng time to get to the power band:seeya:


----------



## LRAR05GTO (Sep 10, 2005)

I have an A4. The gas mileage difference is mainly at highway speeds due to the RPMs revving about 500 higher with the A4 at cruise. If all of your driving is on city streets, then there really isn't much of a difference. The shifts on the A4 are very smooth, but can sometimes be slow. Tuning can eliminate this sluggishness I have heard. A4s make talking on cell phones easier, but who does that while driving.:confused If you plan on driving very twisty roads fast, the M6 might be better do to the possibility of the A4 downshifting at the wrong time.:willy:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I had a Jerico 4 speed in my Race Car for 15 yrs.. It's a great feeling to be able to DRIVE the car instead of it driving you......however, an Auto will be a whole lot more consistent than any manual could ever be. As mentioned above if you're into the road race thing then a stick would be the way to go. If you're going to be runnin' down the Qtr. mile, then it's your call. I personally opted for the A4 and the CAGS eliminator isn't something the A4 owners have to get involved with either. I have been on both sides of the fence and I'm liking the A4 so far, hands down. As far as shifting is concerned you can always pay attention to the Tach and shift it manually, or leave it in 3rd (for a qtr. mile run). I doubt that it'll reach red line in a qtr mile sprint while in 3rd., but if it does, then just click it in to "D". I have been doing that on a wide open strip from a stand still and I have to say, I'm very impressed...!! When I leave it in Drive and punch it, this sucka gets rubber in second gear without any effort at all. No clutch worries, less chance of twisting a half shaft also, as the A4 doesnt hit as hard. Not sayin' it cant happen, just less of a chance, IMO.
Decisions...decisions.....:cool


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> Go stick.
> 
> Some say the auto is quicker, but I say those same people just don't know how to shift a stick. There's something very natural and at "one-ness" with your vehicle about cotrolling every shift point up to 6,500 rpm if you so desire.
> 
> But that's just my 2 sense...


I find it quite difficult to shift gears in the GTO quickly. I had a beater Ford Aspire ($250, 63 HP, now junked). I could shift gears on that thing in about a tenth of a second when I wanted to, but most of the time I would be lazy and shift without the clutch on it.

I have tried to shift "quick" with the stock GTO shifter, and it just doesn't want to "go in" when trying to shift quick. It's almost like there is a rhythm to the shift motion rather than just jamming it into gear as quickly as possible. I've never owned a new car other than the GTOs, however. The shifter may "loosen up" with about 30K of normal use. Or maybe I just need to bite the bullet and get a GMM shifter.

And I sure won't be trying to do clutchless shifting in the GTO any time soon. I could get it right about 95% of the time with the beater, but grinding one out of every 20 shifts seems like too much of a risk with a $30K+ car. One I paid $250 for, not so much. 



johnebgoode said:


> I had a Jerico 4 speed in my Race Car for 15 yrs.. It's a great feeling to be able to DRIVE the car instead of it driving you......


Sweet. I've always wanted a Jerico (or any other heavy-duty tranny with straight-cut gears) in a high-performance street car, preferably an older musclecar. Gear noise is awesome.


----------



## Joey_T (Jan 16, 2006)

I've had my auto for a week now and I don't regret choosing it over the manual. It isn't as much fun, but it's a daily driver and most of my driving is in town, so the auto is easier. As for mileage, I've gotten close to 18 mpg on each of my first two tanks and I haven't exactly been taking it easy during break in.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I am a die-hard manual fan, it's just more fun to me, regardless as to which is faster. I enjoy the "work" of the clutch and shifter. It provides more control of the vehicle too, if that's important to you. My work vehicle is an automatic, and since it is not a performance vehicle, I can deal with it. If GM can ever develop and use the DSG technology that Audi has, I'd get it.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

The Auto may be quicker, but by the seat of the pants I don't think you can feel a 1/10 of a second difference. I never owned a manual transmission car before I got my 98 Vette. When I traded it on the GTO I went with the 6-speed again. It makes it more fun to drive IMHO. Other Bonus, the wife doesn't like to drive it because it is a stick. She can drive it, she just doesn't like to. I love shifting, I don't think I will ever go back to an Auto, unless its the 6-Speed Auto in the 06 Corvette with paddle shifters.


----------



## Kid In Me (Jan 3, 2006)

*Auto in Atlanta*

I've only had the car for one week but have no regrets for getting the automatic ... yes, the standard would be more fun but I live in Atlanta and this is my daily ride. Thus, the auto is the right choice for me. By the way, the test drive I took the auto chirped the wheels when shifting into second with traction control on. I expect to have alot of fun once mine is broken in!


----------



## Hummer (Jan 16, 2006)

I went for the six speed. I considered the auto but I prefer the 6 speed with the LS2. The stock shifter is horrible though and I am going to a GMM Ripshifter as soon as the backorder gets filled.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

My personal opinion is a sports car should be a manual shift unless a person just can't drive one.

Just my opinion. I've got a 40 mile commute each way, with 70% being highway, so the manual (besides being my preference) was a good fit.

As some said, if you're going to be driving in a lot of traffic, and/or you want it to mainly drag race, you possibly should go auto.


----------



## Lastknight0 (Jan 22, 2006)

Does anyone else move through the gears in an automatic in order to improve performance in some way besides the shift from 3rd to D?


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Test drove the auto and the stick and the auto just seems to be overpowered by the engine. Again, it was brand new car so maybe there's a break-in curve but that was what it seemed to me when I drove it.

However I did LEARN to drive on a stick, took my driver's test on a stick, and my first car was a stick that I BEAT THE SNOT out of. A Dodge Daytone had never been driven so hard.

Big Nick - there's definitely a rhythm to the manual in our cars. Part of the learning curve for any M6 owner is to get in that rhythm at the right time and stay "in the groove" so to speak. Trust me, the first day I bought my car and took my mom for a ride (not a regular mom, she was burning tires back in the old school muscle days) and ground third on a quick take off she didn't let me heard the end of it. I'm past that phase now.

Oh yeah, and my wife can't drive a stick. Pretty much guarantees she won't be taking it for a late night cruise. Now I just gotta get around to showing her how........


----------



## LRAR05GTO (Sep 10, 2005)

Lastknight0 said:


> Does anyone else move through the gears in an automatic in order to improve performance in some way besides the shift from 3rd to D?


Not to improve performance, but sometimes I will start the car in 2nd because my wife constantly complains about hitting her head on the seat when accelerating. I don't want to hear any headache excuses!

To answer you question though, I cannot shift the A4 manually without hitting the rev limiter, the shifts are just too slow. The computer shifts much faster.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Lastknight0 said:


> Does anyone else move through the gears in an automatic in order to improve performance in some way besides the shift from 3rd to D?


i do and i love it. sound better and get more tq. the shift from 1st to 2nd is to soon. way to soon. i would start in 2nd. ride 2nd up to 5000rpm then go to 3rd(same thing) then in drive arty: max tq and hp is from 4000 -5500 rpm


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

My hellish commute takes me from wide-open mountain freeways to clusterfeck L.A. stop and go...and I still love my 6-speed.

Lets not forget the biggest failing of the slushbox-- automatics can't anticipate.

Nothing like dropping down a gear, getting the revs up high so when that guy in front of me moves just a little more....._whooom!_


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I've had my 05 m6 since 01/27/06. I like sticks over auto's, my only complaint is that 2nd is a pain sometimes. I believe its my fault. I have a tendency to pull the shifter towards me and down, which seems to prevent the car from going into 2nd smoothly. Oh well, give me a couple of years and I'll get it down...


----------

